# 2010 HCA NATIONAL SPECIALTY



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Subect: Specialty Updates

Chicago, Chicago – A Wonderful Town!!

Soon you will be receiving information on how to register for the 2009 HCA National Specialty in Lombard, IL (a Chicago suburb). It will be a great week of shows, fun and activities. We look forward to seeing you there!

The City by the Bay – San Francisco 2010!!!!!

The 2010 HCA National Specialty will be held inSan Mateo, CA (a San Francisco suburb). San Mateo is very close to San Francisco International Airport and there will be free shuttle transportation from the airport to the hotel.

It is a great venue, the room rates are affordable ($95 / night) and we will have a jam-packed week of activities during the week of Aug, 2, 2010. Mark your calendars now!!!

The judge selection process for 2010 is underway. HCA members, please take some time to express your thoughts on judges for 2010!

See you all in Chicago soon!

Jim Siver
HCA President


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOVE San Francisco! I think DH may have to have a second honeymoon, go to the Hav Nationals and some of our favorite places while we're there. How exciting!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like I know which time of the year I need to do my S.haven/San Jose house swap!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

YIPEE!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hey Amy, let's all just stay at Carole's beautiful house!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

woo hoo

Ann- that is gonna be a 7 hour ride- wrong end of California  But let's go early and do NAPA!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Wooo Hoooo!!
That's one place I've never been, and I can't wait!

I'll be marking my work calendar tomorrow!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> woo hoo
> 
> Ann- that is gonna be a 7 hour ride- wrong end of California  But let's go early and do NAPA!!!


Ok! Will Jim go? We loved Russian River Valley and stayed at The Farmhouse Inn, it's great. Wonderful food and the coolest place with a nice spa. Gavin wants to go too.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

YAY!!! I am so there.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

San Fransisco here we come! 
(the closest I've even been to Sanfran is n the airport.. lol)

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

YAY!!!!! I am local!!!! San Mateo is about a 20-ish minute drive!!!! Woo hoo!
I am totally excited!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann and I were betting that it would likely be on the West coast next year, but San Fran? One of my top fave cities in the world!!! I LOVE San Francisco and have only been once, in '97. sigh........ 

Oh, wait a minute! Are there pyjama parties being organized in members' homes already? I am SO there. :whoo: :becky:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:: Now that is exciting!!! Not far from home....I think I can make that one!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:whoo::whoo: I can't wait to be there! Look forward to seeing ya'll!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have never been to San Fran!  I've always wanted to go though! Wow. You guys are on top of the National planning!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:rockon: _If you're going to San Francisco
Be sure to wear some flowers in your hair
If you're going to San Francisco
You're gonna meet some gentle people there

For those who come to San Francisco
Summertime will be a love-in there
In the streets of San Francisco
Gentle people with flowers in their hair_ :rockon:

I'll plan to be there! Heck, it's only a six hour drive. And rather than wearing a red boa (or in addition to it) I may "wear some flowers in my hair"! ound:

Hey, Amanda! Maybe you could come here and we could turn it into a road trip for old time's sake?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whoooooo!! That's close enough for me! :tea: San Francisco is beautiful and so many fabulous restaurants! yum!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

WhooHoo! I've got my calendar marked!!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ok girls my excuse to DH for going to this years National was because next years was going to be in CA and it would probably cost too much for the flight. So now that we know it is going to be in CA next year I am going to need help with idea's to convinceDH to let me go, maybe I will need to pick up a puppy or something???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Tell him you need to go to order wine for him!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent news from San Francisco! So happy to be the host city next summer. I wonder how many havs we can fit on my sailboat????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> woo hoo
> 
> Ann- that is gonna be a 7 hour ride- wrong end of California  But let's go early and do NAPA!!!


If there is any dog event that I could talk my husband into going SF would probably be number 2. Now if it was in Southern Cali, FOR SURE! The last dog event I talked him into was in San Deigo 

Leslie- I like the idea of a week long trip and stopping in Carmel and Yosemite


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How close - driving distance is San Francisco from San Mateo??

We have a time share that maybe I could exchange for but they are all within San Francisco.

Edited to ask also, what kind of drive is it to San Mateo from the warf? Name of hotel? You can see that since my trip this year got cancelled - I am living for next year!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

San Mateo is 15-20 minutes from downtown SF depending on traffic, etc. Easy. Add another 10 minutes to get to Fisherman's Wharf. If you have a timeshare in South Beach area or the Financial District it would be easier.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> How close - driving distance is San Francisco from San Mateo??
> 
> We have a time share that maybe I could exchange for but they are all within San Francisco.
> 
> Edited to ask also, what kind of drive is it to San Mateo from the warf? Name of hotel? You can see that since my trip this year got cancelled - I am living for next year!!


SF and San Mateo is about a half hour freeway ride away (if there are CHP around)
*Please come!!!!!*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HHmmm, it will all depend on if hubby wants to come or not. We love the SF and SanDiego areas - he might want to come & do his own thing while I go to the show. I guess once I find out exacly that hotel it is at, I can mapquest it and establish if it is worth staying at the hotel or the timeshare. It might be nice to spend some extra time in SF!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> ok girls my excuse to DH for going to this years National was because next years was going to be in CA and it would probably cost too much for the flight. So now that we know it is going to be in CA next year I am going to need help with idea's to convinceDH to let me go, maybe I will need to pick up a puppy or something???


that might work Leeann. Tell him you have a couple of puppies to choose from two different breeders and he MUST come to help make the final decision! Then while here, you may as well take in the biggest Havanese show of the year!!!!

Or you could tell him not only is San Francisco the BEST big city in the nation and it would be wonderful to have a second honeymoon there, but you know someone who makes the best margarita's in the nation too and it is a trip worth making!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Second honeymoon in one of the wine areas.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also have to add that I love the dates.... I should be able to get Jim to go as well!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, if you have someone who will watch your boys, tell Brad the golfing in CA is fantastic!!  Hey!! Maybe he and Ralph could arrange something between themselves and we can do our 'dog thang'! :angel:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wait a minute back up everyone, National is suppose to be my man free get away trip.... Ohhh all right if I HAVE to bring him along so I can go I will and Marj you nailed it we just need to schedule some golf outings and he is there.

Oh and Kathy when I mentioned the Margarita's to him last night he wanted to know who was going to watch the boys for us. I am really surprised he didn't say a word about picking out a puppy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You know, Leeann, you are absolutely right. My trip to National last year was definitely a "me" trip/getaway and if I can make it to Chicago, it will be the same thing. But San Francisco is going to be TOO irresistible for Ralph. Yup, we'll keep them so busy we won't even notice they're there. LOL

If we could get to pick out a puppy at every National, well... I dunno about that! BUT, I do love the idea of helping anyone else pick out a puppy, so count me in!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG how did I miss this thread-so it's CA next year-well that will be a no dog trip for me. Can't fly three and sure am not going to try and drive to CA.

Will be a party week for me for sure.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Where you do you live, Pat? You have your preferences in your User CP set to hide your location.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Kimberly:

Sorry I will have to change that I live in MO. And it's a three day drive to CA from here probably longer since it's up the coast in CA.

Pat


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, I love that song. In fact, I have that _album_. I love SF and have some family there. It would be a great excuse to get out there.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:bump: ... bumping this up........... I'm working on going ! Mark your calendars, everyone!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Great news!! Eddy and I are planning on going and YES we will actually make it. Eddy wants to golf down there as he hears golfing is amazing there! I am very excited, as I have NEVER been anywhere in CA! I'd love to make a week of it too! I am marking my calendar and starting to save now


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAY, Helen!!!!! Oh, you will have so much fun! Ralph and I are also working on making this trip. He wants to go and visit and golf too, so maybe he and Eddy can hook up! I know he's not going to want to sit ringside 5-6 hrs./day and chat about the ears on this one or the feet on that one! LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Same here Marj, Gavin wants to come but he'll be out with his camera while I'm sitting ringside! Or wandering around, bugging Julie, getting coffee, eating, shopping, etc....


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

We are very excited and maybe you can all show me the ropes ringside. I have so much to learn about conformation. As for Eddy, he is stoked about going golfing - it's perfect that Ralph and Eddy can pair up. We are very unfamiliar with SF, or anywhere in CA, so if anyone knows of good places where Eddy can golf, while I enjoy conformation, please, let me know! I cannot wait to meet so many in person  Do you think we could do a karaoke night one night???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That will depend on the following:

Whether Leeann has a suite again.
If we have our own bar, in Leeann's suite, or if we have to pay for drinks.
If Nugget decides to attend.
If Ryan decides to attend.
I'm sure Leeann, Marj, and Amanda will think up some more things!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Just think it's about time for us "early birds" to register and get our rooms lined up. I am so ready for the Nationals. It's a three day drive for me-but I will have the best back seat drivers-Miss Paige-Mr Roman-Ms Frannie. The trip will be a blast with those three helping me drive.

Everyone just say lots of prayers that Frannie will be able to make it-she will be 13 by then and I worry about her every day.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Just a question: What hotel is everyone staying at? Have people already started reserving their hotel rooms?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That information is in the first post by Kathy, Helen. I am not booking any time soon, but will see once the new year comes. With Ralph's job situation, things are unstable right now.

As to karaoke, I don't think so!! You are the Queen, Helen! Long live the Queen.  

Ann, all very good points. Leeann will most definitely need to ask for a balcony again. 

Fran, you are seriously going to drive 3 days to get to the show?! My gosh, that is going to be a challenge!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Marj:

It's a three day drive from here to CA. I will have to drive if I want to take the "kids". I have my route figured out I think-but you know that is always subject to change. The only thing will be if Frannie can't make the trip then I will leave all the kids at home and fly.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well of course, I hope Ms. Frannie feels good by Aug. next year.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am going to post an update on Frannie in the health thread so everyone will know what is going on with my girl. Everyone cares so much about her.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I LOVE Frannie!!! She is such a sweet girl!! I will never forget her red pigtails!

I hope and pray that I will get to see her this August, along with Mr Roman (who just might come out of that "man cave" to say hit to me" , and pretty Miss Paige!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Speaking of Wines... What wineries are close by? That would be fun too


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Helen, there aren't going to be many wineries near San Mateo itself. If you have a car, we can head over to Livermore, which is a little closer than Napa, but both are winery areas where you can hit a whole bunch in a short trip.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I think we may have to rent a car then  That would be fun  This is very exciting and it will be quite the adventure


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy, is the rate of $95 available as of Aug. 2nd? What is the name of the hotel, pls? 

Looks like hubby and I are going, but we'd like to add a few days so we can sightsee. :whoo:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Kathy, is the rate of $95 available as of Aug. 2nd? What is the name of the hotel, pls?
> 
> Looks like hubby and I are going, but we'd like to add a few days so we can sightsee. :whoo:


YEAH, glad to read you are both coming!

Yes, the $95 rate begins as of the 2nd. The name of the Hotel is the San Mateo Marriott. They also provide free shuttle service to and from San Francisco International Airport. If you have never been to San Francisco I would suggest you try to do the following:

Fishermans Wharf
Golden Gate Bridge (it's not golden in color by the way, lol)
Shopping Downtown
China Town
Drive to Napa, CA (about an hour east) and visit a couple of the worlds most famous wineries
Any beach, but the Pacific Ocean is cold, not warm like the Atlantic Ocean

There is no humidity in San Francisco and the average temperature is in the 70's. Although sometimes they can get hot, but not typically.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Elaine & I went over to the hotel yesterday. As soon as I pulled up, I realized I'd been there before. It used to be the Dunfey Hotel, which always stood out for its grandeur. http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/Hv_Mc13QapLqjYirSy-f4w?select=K3wruj3F1hMY1DsSXeMb8Q It is still very nice inside and it appeared (and smelled) that they just put all new carpet in the hallways.

One thing we'll need to ask is about the parking fees. Their parking lot is $1/hour, which is obviously going to add up fast for those of us who will have cars. (Edited to add: One of the reviews on Yelp.com says that parking is $16/day)

Also, for wine country trips by car, Napa is 1.25 hours north and Livermore is 45 minutes east. Napa is much prettier, but if you're going on a weekend in August, Livermore may be much easier. Of course, Napa is the much more famous spot.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Looks like hubby and I are going, but we'd like to add a few days so we can sightsee. :whoo:


Awesome, Marj! Are you bringing Ricky and Sammy?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, good question. With the Christmas bomber, I'm getting concerned that in cabin pets may not be allowed much longer. I've heard rumors that they are already banned, but I haven't had it confirmed yet.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I picked up my niece at Atlanta Airport today and noticed so many people traveling with small dogs! In the 45 minutes we were there waiting I saw 5 dogs, all in carriers except for a poodle who was being carried. I didn't realize so many people took their dogs on planes.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jane said:


> Awesome, Marj! Are you bringing Ricky and Sammy?


Hell NO ! LMBO ! Twouldn't be a vacation with the pooches, I'm afraid. Not like if we were staying with someone ... and even then! lol We'll be leaving Ricky and Sammy and 3 teens home. hehehe 

Thanks for the info, ladies! The place looks awesome!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

This will be the best ever. So many of you out here. Interesting what a big draw San Francisco is. I'm going to get to meet so many of you who are only names to me. 
OMG, getting excited!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It will be fun Dana, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Now is your chance to get a hotel room for the HCA National Specialty and if you come early, you can ride the cable cars, visit fisherman's wharf, experience China Town, Pier 39, and Ghirardelli Square and much more&#8230;&#8230;.Come early or stay later and have a fantastic vacation.

HCA National Specialty 2010
August 3rd-8th
Marriott 
San Mateo, California
San Francisco Airport

Call to make reservations at 650 653 6000
Be sure to say it is with the HCA block of rooms.
This year all HCA rooms will be on one floor, the same floor as the events!

Visit www.havanese2010.com for more details
And visit often as more information becomes available.

Feel free to share this flyer with anyone & any group interested.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy did I just read they are going to try and have agility this year.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hmmm....I hope Amanda, Ryan, Leeann, and Marj read this. I guess we'll have to be on our best behavior.:doh:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ann I don't know if I am going yet, it depends on puppy plans.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Ann I don't know if I am going yet, it depends on puppy plans.


:lalala:
Not listening...you can bring the puppy!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I wonder if someone's local DH would want to take it on to arrange some MANLY events, lol. Like some golfing dates. I'm sure there are many DH's who would partake!! I know one for sure!
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, I would add that SF weather is extremely cold in the summer when the fog rolls in, so make sure to bring a sweatshirt! It can get down into the low 60's and high 50's at times, so be prepared to wear layers.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Totally Lina.

I was there in August and I froze my little MN tush off.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sweet dates. My husband is so wanting to spend his birthday in California this year.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> I wonder if someone's local DH would want to take it on to arrange some MANLY events, lol. Like some golfing dates. I'm sure there are many DH's who would partake!! I know one for sure!
> Carole


I bet I know a DH that might be willing to do that is asked the right way!!! LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Kathy did I just read they are going to try and have agility this year.


Yes you did read it correctly.

I would suggest everyone that is interested in supporting this event by entering should contact Nona to let her know as it all depends on the numbers whether or not it will be done. Remember, costs dictate what happens.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Elaine & I went over to the hotel yesterday. As soon as I pulled up, I realized I'd been there before. It used to be the Dunfey Hotel, which always stood out for its grandeur. http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/Hv_Mc13QapLqjYirSy-f4w?select=K3wruj3F1hMY1DsSXeMb8Q It is still very nice inside and it appeared (and smelled) that they just put all new carpet in the hallways.
> 
> One thing we'll need to ask is about the parking fees. Their parking lot is $1/hour, which is obviously going to add up fast for those of us who will have cars. (Edited to add: One of the reviews on Yelp.com says that parking is $16/day)
> 
> Also, for wine country trips by car, Napa is 1.25 hours north and Livermore is 45 minutes east. Napa is much prettier, but if you're going on a weekend in August, Livermore may be much easier. Of course, Napa is the much more famous spot.


I might be wrong, but I think the contract we negotiated included free parking for anyone staying at the Hotel.

RV's might not be allowed this year.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> :lalala:
> Not listening...you can bring the puppy!


Not to be a party pooper, but puppies are technically not allowed at AKC shows. We had to ask several people to leave the ballroom last year due to having underage (under 6 months of age) puppies.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy said:


> I might be wrong, but I think the contract we negotiated included free parking for anyone staying at the Hotel.
> 
> RV's might not be allowed this year.


I had to step out of the negotiations in order to run the national specialty last year, but I sure hope RVs are allowed. I can't imagine the headache involved if not. I'd love to see how they are going to handle parking for those who are local who are not staying overnight because there is a gate you have to pass through in order to park that requires you to take a ticket and the gates (entering and exiting) are not attended. You have to pay by machine or insert your credit card to get out.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but puppies are technically not allowed at AKC shows. We had to ask several people to leave the ballroom last year due to having underage (under 6 months of age) puppies.


Poo Kimberly, puppies in training need to be exposed to as many different enviroments as possible, expecially one that is going to have to get use to having people stand around watching while he/she performs. A show is a great time to work on puppy relaxing in a crate :becky:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- if dogs can stay at the hotel then do it!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news about the hotel! Thank you, Kathy. I love the idea that we'd all be on one floor!

Ann, I'm with you.... :lalala: :lalala: Leeann, you are SO right about the puppies getting their bit of socializing.  

Carolina, tell me about it! We visited SF in '97 and thankfully, had checked out weather beforehand. So many people figure that because it's CA, it's going to be very warm. NOT in SF it ain't! lol We went in July and had to be covered up morning and night. Days were fine unless you went on the water, then you had to have a jacket. Thanks for the reminder though. Those who have never been should know!

No RV's? That should be a challenge for many of the show people!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Hmmm....I hope Amanda, Ryan, Leeann, and Marj read this. I guess we'll have to be on our best behavior.:doh:


Ann, red boas allow one to be on any behavior they darn well want to be. So there. :drama:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Carolina, tell me about it! We visited SF in '97 and thankfully, had checked out weather beforehand. So many people figure that because it's CA, it's going to be very warm. NOT in SF it ain't! lol We went in July and had to be covered up morning and night. Days were fine unless you went on the water, then you had to have a jacket. Thanks for the reminder though. Those who have never been should know!


That's why everyone who goes there comes home with a SF sweatshirt! :biggrin1:

The red boas only help to identify us to security later on! We have to blend in.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, I cant find my red boa!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I just booked my room!!!! What dayis everyone arriving?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Marj, I cant find my red boa!!


BULL ShihTzu !!!!! :fish:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha - I am being honest - remember I missed Nationals this past year, so within the last year and 1/2 I am sure it found its way to the trash. 
Sorry dear!! 
What days are you and RAlph coming?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Where do I get a red boa? Marj won't give up hers, for sure? 99% sure DH and I are going. Hooray !!!! Assuming dog sitting/FIL plans work out.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj will bring plenty, she makes people wear them. Count us in too, DH will bring his camera and be off taking pics while I do dog stuff.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am hoping that I will be able to come. I was just talking to Laurie last night and was telling her that I am starting to save now. I wish hubby would come but I doubt that he would....plus we would need someone to watch our four dogs. If they have agility I might bring Jillee with me and try it out. We shall see!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, I'm not sure which days exactly yet. We'd like to arrive early, sight see, then I'd spend my time at the show while Ralph visited the area/golfed/whatever. He'll definitely see some of the show, but unlike me, won't want to be sitting there whispering about who's dog is whose and whether we like the large head, small head, topline or color of this and that dog! LOL I want to participate in everything outside the show ring as well and he'll enjoy those too.

I guess we should consider booking the rooms and we can check out flights now and then and find a special. We'll probably fly out of Burlington, VT with Jet Blue again.

Boas? Me, bring extra boas?? We'll see.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Will you guys post when you decide what dates you're planning on? I haven't made any reservations yet but will when I know what everyone else is doing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Will do !  It's exciting!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I just ordered mine!eace:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:bump:

OK, I made my reservations!! EJ and I are arriving on the 3rd and leaving on the 8th. We won't be needing extra days for sightseeing because we live close enough to do it all the time. 

Tom has graciously agreed to take on the "manly" event arrangements. Woohoo, the men are going to have a ball golfing.

I am going to start a new thread like the one Ryan did last year so we can keep a list of who's going.

Hope to see ALL of you there!!

Carole


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I haven't made my reservations yet but I am really hoping I will get to go.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

Lina said:


> Marj, I would add that SF weather is extremely cold in the summer when the fog rolls in, so make sure to bring a sweatshirt! It can get down into the low 60's and high 50's at times, so be prepared to wear layers.


"the coldest winter i ever spent was a summer in san francisco"
or something close to that.
-mark twain-


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

j.j.'s mom said:


> "the coldest winter i ever spent was a summer in san francisco"
> or something close to that.
> -mark twain-


That's my husband's favorite quote... but it's not true (he was really upset about this!):

http://www.snopes.com/quotes/twain.asp

Well, the sentiment is true, the quoter is not.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I received this response from the San Mateo Marriott today after I was not able to make my hotel reservation for the $95.00 price for a singe or double occupancy. Be aware of what code is entered so you get the correct price for your room.

Kathy Patrick
[email protected]

Good Morning

For the Havanese group room block please use the following codes:

For single or double at $95.00 rate the group code is HAVHAVA

For triple or quad at $105 rate the group code is HAVHAVB

IF guests prefer they can call directly to reservations

Reservations can be made directly by calling 1-866-263-1461

Please let me know if you need any assistance.

Thank you

Craig Cordova
Sales and Reservations Analyst | San Mateo Marriott
1770 S. Amphlett Blvd. | San Mateo, CA 94402
Direct Line: 650-653-6131 | Fax: 650-653-6084
[email protected]
www.sanmateomarriott.com


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay we are booked!! We will be checking in on the 3rd and leaving on the 8th  Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

YES! Let the games begin!!









Oh yeah, just so you know, Helen and others who are attending for the first time. There is an initiation.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj! Shhhh, you'll give it away!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh NO!!!! What are going to make us do? Now I'm nervous....and no cameras, correct?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Oh NO!!!! What are going to make us do? Now I'm nervous....and no cameras, correct?


And if Ann tells you to hide in the bushes with camera in hand....don't do it!!! :argue:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, of course - no cameras. 

_(Okay, Sharlene doesn't know us very well, does she?)_


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

There are photos, we're just careful who we share them with!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Only enough to frighten me. 

But no worries. I'm a good sport. I don't get mad. I get even. :nono:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay, now I'm scared.... lol... As long as they aren't posted on FB, I am good with that


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

flight booked yipppeeee


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yipee Elizabeth!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaay! One more bites the dust. :biggrin1:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

We will arrive for Nationals on Aug 5 and leave August 8th. We are going to look around San Fran and lake Tahoe From july 29 -August 5

hopefully we do not miss the auction and dinner.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*2010 parking*



Kathy said:


> I might be wrong, but I think the contract we negotiated included free parking for anyone staying at the Hotel.
> 
> RV's might not be allowed this year.


I don't know if this was already answered but I did check with the show chair and she said parking will be half price for National attendees, so be sure to add the $8/day to your budget if you will have a car.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just booked my room for Nationals. Katie and I are going to have soo much fun!!! Here comes the partaa's!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAY, Megan! :whoo:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Are you guys booking your flights yet? I was told to wait a little bit....not sure.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Haven't done our flights but we have booked our room. We'll use FF miles. Have to get a car too.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh great Megan. I haven't booked flights either. Anne you mean I'll get to meet the famous Gavin?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's coming with me but I'm sure he'll be out and about with his camera quite a bit! He'll hang out with us at night. 

Since Brad isn't coming with Leeann, I guess I better bring Nugget.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

if you think she needs nugget. I can't imagine Leeann ever NEEDING anything like nugget.
Looking forward to meeting Gavin, day or nite.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think Nugget should make a special apperence in a new persons room this year. I cant wait for all the fun times. Leann I didn't think you were coming. Yippee I am excited to see ya.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You never know Megan. What room are you going to be in???

Is Ryan coming this year? Where will we hang out if Leeann doesn't come?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry girls I probably will not be coming this year, my right hand girl at work is having a baby in Aug. so it may be hard for me to take time off. I'm not sure Ryan is going either I think he said something about a wedding that week.

Ann make sure you still bring Nugget for Amanda.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh nooooooooooo ! Leeann, that is way too bad!  You won't believe it, but I had a dream last night about being in "your" room at a National somewhere. There were about 5 or 6 others there, but don't know who they were. It was a Havanese thing though. I do remember that I was thinking "this room is way too small for all of us!" LOL Oh pooh. I am very sad you likely won't go.  

We booked our flights, but that's because we got a great deal. $400-ish for my flight with Jet Blue and Ralph's is free because of a credit they owed him, so we went for it. There's no rush though, still a ways to go. 

Ann, if you don't bring Nugget, you will have to turn around and get back to Georgia!! :fish:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd have to send Gavin on a search for a new one! Probably wouldn't be a problem in SF though. :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ann you are soo right about finding one in San fran.....you can find all kinds of things there. I am sharing a room with Katie Moptop havanese. We will have a good time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am still hopeful and really wanting this to work. I have a in-house dog sitter lined up but also with a FIL who recently had surgery and having a few problems as a result. Our plans were to have him go spend some time with family in MA while we were gone. FIL sitting is not part of her services. Because of these problems (let's hope they resolve by then) he is reluctant to go to MA. Sort of at a loss what to do so I continue to hope and pray it will all work out in the end.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sharlene, I will be keeping fingers and toes crossed that it will work out. I have to meet you!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Unfortunately I cannot make it this year. 
Marija (my wife) is a bridesmaid for one of her good friends that weekend. And who's idea was to make it so early in August this year? lol

What city might it be in 2011?

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Ryan, I am so sorry to hear that you will not be there this year, since I missed seeing you guys, last year! But I certainly understand the "bridesmaid CODE" LOL You gotta do what you gotta do!!! I will miss you guys!!!

ps" I will add that I would be VERY intersted to know what city has been approved for 2011!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

July 18-24, 2011 Raleigh, NC

July 9-16, 2012 Minneapolis, MN

I was hoping for Key West but maybe in 2013 

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Bev - are those the two possible choices?? Is there a reason that it just keeps getting earlier and earlier each year??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Raleigh is good for me, will be much cheaper and I can drive! Yeah!!! And Sharlene WILL go!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That's the information I got off another group for the next 2 years. I have no idea why it is getting earlier, I was surprised too.

I'll try to check it out a bit!
Beverly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Bev - are those the two possible choices?? Is there a reason that it just keeps getting earlier and earlier each year??


A couple of years ago the HCA members voted to have National, if possible, from the middle of June through the end of August. It was hoped it would enable more to attend that have children or teach as that is when most schools are out for the summer.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> July 18-24, 2011 Raleigh, NC
> 
> July 9-16, 2012 Minneapolis, MN
> 
> ...


Yep, this is what was announced on the HCA members list.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, I too hope it is NC but like Bev, would be thrilled with Key West!!!! Its bad enough that I am spending 10 days in San Francisco, if it were Key West I might have to make a 2 week vacation out of it!!! Oh well - one can always dream:wink:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will definanlty be there in Raleigh but not MN. That is my hubby and I's anniversary. I don't want to be gone during that special time. I think it would be cool to have in the Key West sometime.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Bring it on down to N'Awlins!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh now that would be fun Kim. I have never been there before. My husband would want to come if it is ever there. You never know!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Raleigh is good for me, will be much cheaper and I can drive! Yeah!!! And Sharlene WILL go!!!


Raleigh !!!! Please, please be Raleigh.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ATLANTA! I'll feed y'all some Southern food!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Evye's Mom said:


> Raleigh !!!! Please, please be Raleigh.


It is already decided that is where it will be in 2011.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

NC is a long drive for me but not as long as CA-MN is closer-but heck I would love Key West-would have to make a longer stay-like a month-LOL. And I would always be ready to pack my bags and head for Cajun country-New Orleans is still my favorite city of all.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo NC next year!!! Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww... Ryan! You and Marija will be missed.  I can't be the only Canuck there - way too scary!! Well, I'm not really Canadian, being from Quebec and all, but you know what I mean. :suspicious: ound:

Whoa. The next 2 are already decided. I had no idea! lol O.k.... must make plans...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks like I won't be going after all.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Looks like I won't be going after all.


April Fools?????????????:suspicious:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> It is already decided that is where it will be in 2011.


:whoo::whoo::whoo: Raleigh, NC


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

mintchip said:


> April Fools?????????????:suspicious:


Sally, no. It looks like our son's change of Command, where he will become Commander of the Marine Base in Hawaii is going to be on Aug 6th! I can't believe it, of all dates!! I'll pray it gets changed!! :frusty::frusty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Looks like I won't be going after all.


WHAT???? Say it ain't so, Carole!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh nooooooooo ! Just like what happened with Laurie last year.... Oh pooh!!!! So not fair!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Sally, no. It looks like our son's change of Command, where he will become Commander of the Marine Base in Hawaii is going to be on Aug 6th! I can't believe it, of all dates!! I'll pray it gets changed!! :frusty::frusty:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I will pray, cross my fingers and toes and my eyeballs it gets changed! My gosh, the military should have had the courtesy to check with the parents of said new to be commander, what dates were best for them!!!! :frusty::frusty:ound::hurt::rant:

Carole, we need YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Sally, no. It looks like our son's change of Command, where he will become Commander of the Marine Base in Hawaii is going to be on Aug 6th! I can't believe it, of all dates!! I'll pray it gets changed!! :frusty::frusty:


Carole,
OMGoodness...CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That is so awesome  You must be beyond proud of him!!

I mean, I know that sucks for the Havshow, but Hawaii? Commander ceremony? Goodness, of all reasons to miss it that sure is a good one, you'll be in a non doggie paradise of its own right. lol

Can you take the pups?

I'm not going this year, either. We rented a house In Turks and Caicos and Gucci is coming with us, this will be her first trip to the Carribean! It just so worked out that the house we wanted to rent was only available this week and its one of our last family vacations as my nest is getting real empty, real quick these days


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh Kara and Carole....this sucks that you wont be with us this year. I am sure you are very proud of your son Carole. Kara I am sure you will have fun and I understand about family vacations. You both will be missed. Kara I hope I take your place in winning all the cool things.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Megan, yes, maybe now you'll have a chance to win something ! 

Oh Kara, you and Guccigirl sure will be missed! But aaahhh, the Caribbean (I hear the T and C are phenomenal!), and Carole in Hawaii... sigh.....


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, Carole, congrats to your son! Very impressive (and great location for visits!)

I would LOVE to come this year, but with a wedding coming up next year, I doubt we can swing another trip this year. AND, now that I have found out where the 2011 show is, I am psyched!!

*RALEIGH 2011*
:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your son, Carole! That's quite an achievement.

Deb (Salsasmom) and I are definitely planning on attending for a couple of the days. I'm so anxious to meet the Forum members coming from afar! 

I heard the parking is extremely expensive. Is there any on-street parking around the hotel?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just made my plane reservations - so I am good to go this year!! 

Kara, I am sorry that I will miss you this year - but gosh I think I want to be adopted & go to the carribean with you!! You lucky girl = and with Gucci getting to come, even better!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Yahoo!!!! Laura now this means you are for sure coming. Were you able to get a non-stop flight?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, the hotel backs up to 101 (it's the former historic Dunfey hotel that you see going up 101). When Elaine and I went to check out the property, I do think I saw some street parking on the block behind the hotel property, but I don't know how available it will be during that week. It's quite a long walk and may be taken by other business and local residents. There are homes and businesses around it.

Glad you're all set Laurie!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Just made my plane reservations - so I am good to go this year!!
> 
> Kara, I am sorry that I will miss you this year - but gosh I think I want to be adopted & go to the carribean with you!! You lucky girl = and with Gucci getting to come, even better!


:whoo:Laurie!!!:whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are making it more and more exciting for me - but I gotta slow down, cause I got 4 months of things to do before I get to go!! 

Kathy - yes, thankfully we got non stop flights, but booked first class as I did not want to sit in coach for the 6 hours. I have load up my kindle with lots of books!! Hubby is coming Friday with me but leaving MOnday - so then I can start the Havanese festivities!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yippee....cant wait to see ya> i need to book my flight here soon! I cant find non-stop out of Indy.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Laurief:

I have a favor to ask-would you be willing to try and walk Mr Rommy man in the HRI rescue Parade. He might not be willing but I would love for you to take him around the ring. I will be either walking Ms Frannie or carrying her-never sure she will not decide to go potty in the ring.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Pat, I think I responded in the other thread about nationa - but want to answer again so you dont give the job away!! I would be HONORED to walk that handsome man around the ring!!! And you know me , I will just crawl right into that "Man Cave" and get him out!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Yippee....cant wait to see ya> i need to book my flight here soon! I cant find non-stop out of Indy.


Boooo! Can't find any non-stops out of NO either, and DH hates (is terrified) to fly...which means that any layover is going to be torture for him and me. Oh well, he'll just have to get over it


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's what the Crown Room is for Kim!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was about to suggest leaving hubby behind, but the Crown Room could work too! LOL

Whatever the Crown Room is......... :suspicious:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It's the Delta Crown Room, you can hang out and have free drinks while waiting for your flight.:whoo: It's my happy place in airports.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:tape:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> July 18-24, 2011 Raleigh, NC
> 
> July 9-16, 2012 Minneapolis, MN
> 
> ...


July 9th is my birthday. What a great present for me in 2012, my home state hosting nationals. You better believe I'll be there.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh yea, we have the Presidents Club - thats our "happy room"!!! We are flying out at 8:30 to maybe some "doctored OJ" or bloody marys are in order!! I dont really like to fly either - and my flight is 6 plus hours but thankfully a direct one.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We're driving Mtl. to Burlington, VT and flying with Jet Blue. I THINK we connect in NY. It's gonna be a bit long, but Kathy promised some margaritas waiting for us. :biggrin1:


----------



## cory (Feb 7, 2010)

*events location*

Will all of the events take place inside the hotel--or will there be other locations? We are going to drive in for the day, and need to know where to go.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cory, everything will be on the hotel property.


----------



## cory (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

When will we be able to sigh up for the dinners and seminars? I dont want to screw it up this year.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh, we have to register for the events? Oh I don't want to screw this up!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

opcorn:i keep checking the site to see if there is any new registration info. 

good things come to those who wait i guess.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

You can sign up now. It is all being done online this year. Here is the link:

http://www.regonline.com/builder/site/Default.aspx?eventid=823835


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks kathy.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> thanks kathy.


My pleasure Amy. I thought this had already been posted.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The deed is done. I am registered! :whoo: I'll be attending Dr. Jean Dodd's seminar which should be very interesting. I got a couple of lunches for myself, but since Ralph will be coming and going and doing the tourist thing most of the time, no point getting him any. He is coming to all the evening activities/dinners though which are fun.

I got a reserved seat ringside for myself, but not for hubby... anyone else? Will someone be "taking care of" the forum members as in the past couple of years, such as grouping us closely if possible?  Thought I'd ask.... 

CAN'T WAIT !!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> The deed is done. I am registered! :whoo: I'll be attending Dr. Jean Dodd's seminar which should be very interesting. I got a couple of lunches for myself, but since Ralph will be coming and going and doing the tourist thing most of the time, no point getting him any. He is coming to all the evening activities/dinners though which are fun.
> 
> I got a reserved seat ringside for myself, but not for hubby... anyone else? Will someone be "taking care of" the forum members as in the past couple of years, such as grouping us closely if possible?  Thought I'd ask....
> 
> CAN'T WAIT !!


:whoo::whoo:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am trying to register now.... Anyone planning on going to the grooming seminar? I am thinking about it. Also the Havanese Rescue reception, has no pricing, is that because you reserve your seat pay for your drinks and meal then? When you register, is it possible to add more events to your itinerary? Are there events that most of you go to? Sorry for all the questions....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Helen, don't be sorry, just don't be late!! LOL The Thurs. HRI auction/evening is no charge. There is a cash bar and some nibblies. It's fun and casual and people walk around. 

I would think most everyone will go to the HRI auction, the HCA buffet and the Awards Banquet. It's when you get a chance to schmooze and join in the auction/raffle fun. If the majority of forum members AREN'T going to some of these, let us know!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Marj, Eddy and I are planning on going to the HCA Reception, The HCA Buffet and Raffle, and the Reception.  That will be fun! Debating on whether I should do the grooming seminar or not... hmmmm - Has anyone been to that in previous years? How was it if you did go?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay we are officially registered! I also reserved seating for the show and registered to the reception, raffle and banquet.  I know Eddy will be looking forward to golfing!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I am registered for Dr. Dodd's seminar and the grooming seminar, reserved seats Fri and Sat, HRI reception, HCA Buffet and HCA awards dinner.

I just went ahead and ordered the lunches so I wouldn't have to worry about finding time and a place to grab something.

We are flying in around 10:30 AM Tues. 
Can't wait to see you all!

Beverly


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am thinking about changing my mind and flying-which means I will only be bringing one dog if any-Miss Paige and Mr Roman will be staying home and Ms Frannie will be flying with me if the heart dr says it's okay for her to fly.

Of course I have been known to change my mind at the last minute and load a car-I just don't think I can go all week without my "kids". Hubby thinks I should leave them all home with him and just go by myself-now How does he expect me to get a good nights sleep without the "kids" in bed with me.

I have time to really decide what to do-I did register for the lunches and the two dinners and of course the HRI reception.

It's going to be so much fun. I can't wait to see everyone.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

HI I want to register for the thurs and friday events but not sure about the Saturday award dinner. Who is going for that? also can you register now for the activities you want and change it later like add on the award dinner?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I registered for all of it. If we don't feel like going then I guess we just won't but I'd rather go ahead with it for now. 

Elizabeth-Make sure you reserve a ringside seat!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Elizabeth,

You get a registration ID number and it looks to me that you can make changes later if you want. You can certainly make changes any time during the process of filling it out. 

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beverly, you said "we are flying"... Is Beth coming with you? That would be great!! :rockon:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, "Officer Beth" will be joining me, barring no unforseen circumstances!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yay! I just registered for me and my DH. DH is coming with me on Tuesday to help the club set up. He plans on coming to the Saturday night gala, which is always so much fun and he may add other events as his time permits.

I decided to get the lunches because the descriptions of them sound very good. I'll be helping with hospitality, I think that's what Elaine said, and anything else that needs someone. I am attending all the seminars and evening festivities.

Last year, I had such a wonderful time! I enjoyed the 2008 National, too, but last year's event was just lovely. I am looking forward to this year's event for so many reasons, but one in particular, is that I don't have to figure out how to fly with two dogs! Looking forward to seeing and chatting with the forum members. Red boas, or no?

Beverly: Glad to hear that Beth is coming again this year.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just made plane & room reservations. I will be there this year. Coming alone so should have a good time leaving Dh home with the dogs. Any suggestions.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> I just made plane & room reservations. I will be there this year. Coming alone so should have a good time leaving Dh home with the dogs. Any suggestions.


Yup, pack your camera. Among other reasons, to snap those questionable pictures of those misbehaving. Don't know who that would be.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Yup, pack your camera. Among other reasons, to snap those questionable pictures of those misbehaving. Don't know who that would be.


No way, what happens at Nationals, stays at Nationals. Right?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll know more next week. FIL goes for his CT scan Monday and then an appointment June 2? June 6? for results. And IF it works out, no mercy here. Snap, snap, snap.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"No way, what happens at Nationals, stays at Nationals. Right?"

Heck yeah!! I mean NO! I mean.... well, if you have Facebook, then all bets are off!!  

Sandi, can't wait to meet you!
Sharlene, you MUST come!!!! Keeping fingers and toes and eyes qwasstt .... shoot, can't type with my eyes crossed! :der:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Beverly, you said "we are flying"... Is Beth coming with you? That would be great!! :rockon:


Is Beth going to bring Henry??? :flypig:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have decided-I am coming without dogs-the "kids" will stay home with DH so who is going to "loan" me a fur baby to sleep with- (Kathy-hint-hint).

Now I just have to try and get into the hotel on Sat instead of Mon-so I can sight see a little before the real party starts.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Is Beth going to bring Henry??? :flypig:


Sure, when pigs fly !!!

Pat, that's good news! I know you'll miss your babies, but you will have less to worry about, like leaving them in your room while you're dancing on the bar in Ann's suite.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Marj,

You are so right-I will be able to meet more people and spend more time with everyone. When I have the "kids" I always go back to the room and just hang out with them-if I don't I feel guilty leaving them in the room alone. I know-I know my "kids" are really spoiled. They have "mom" wrapped around their paws.

Can't wait to see everyone in CA.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

For everyone going to Nationals, I will be donating my Edemco 7001 stand dryer to the HRI auction. If you've been thinking of investing in a great dryer this might be for you!

If you or someone you know is driving, and going across the country, via Nebraska, could you let me know? It would be nice to be able to send it with someone.

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We made our flight reservations today and we're on the same flights as Sandi. Coming in on Wednesday and leaving Sunday. 

Everyone bring a bottle opener, we'll have to drink lots of wine since we're in San Francisco and there are so many wineries around!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> We made our flight reservations today and we're on the same flights as Sandi. Coming in on Wednesday and leaving Sunday.
> 
> Everyone bring a bottle opener, we'll have to drink lots of wine since we're in San Francisco and there are so many wineries around!!!


YEA.....


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Well my plans are changing again-if the heart dr okays it Frannie will be flying with me-

Kathy-can I borrow a expen-I will be very very glad to come pick it up-then I would be able to play with puppies.

I will know more in June after seeing the dr-I just think that Frannie needs to go to walk in the Rescue Parade and it will be fun for her to get all the attention and be the "only" child for a change.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Did someone say something about when pigs fly!?!?!?!??!
If people dont know, that's Henry......flying


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

First, the really great new is I have a job starting in the fall. The really bad news is I won't be going to National as I have in service days before it starts. 

SAD ME


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, Amanda...really? I'm bummed.

School starts too early these days. My kids' first day is August 6.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought I was in the clear but it is the teacher work days that got me! I know I shouldn't complain as most of the grad students I was with do not have a jobs but darn it...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Then you'll obviously have to turn down the job.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> Then you'll obviously have to turn down the job.


Are some people in my cohort paying you to write that Ann? hehehe


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda is really not going because me and Ryan wont be able to make it either.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yes, Ryan and Marj! (Leeann would have but she's not coming either!) :Cry:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Amanda is really not going because me and Ryan wont be able to make it either.


Ryan said he was coming!!!

You guys will be sorry, this one is going to be fun and so cool in SF!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The day after I got the job offer I found out I was being furloughed. I was thinking could I take my first week off but decided that wasn't a good question to ask before my contract is signed


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> First, the really great new is I have a job starting in the fall. The really bad news is I won't be going to National as I have in service days before it starts.
> 
> SAD ME


I'm very happy about the job I know this is one you wanted... BUT
Darn, Darn, Darn, Darn, Darn Now who is going to let us know who is who. You will be missed.

P.S You could get sick you know happens all the time to teachers.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It would be my first two days there to say I am sick though- in this economy with over 30 master students begging for a job... I am too much of a wimp.

If in the case I could take off friday, I thought about going just for the weekend. But that would be such a last minute decision!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Ryan said he was coming!!!
> 
> You guys will be sorry, this one is going to be fun and so cool in SF!


Ann I think he has a wedding that weekend, sorry.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

See who would I be doing patron shots with and who would be paying for the presidential suite? I think since Leeann's boss made us accustomed to the presidential suite, he should have to do it every year!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I totally agree with your last comment, Amanda! Dang, so your not coming?!! :Cry: :Cry: I really hope you can figure something out last minute. All these peeps that I could finally introduce Ralph to and some aren't even going to be there! 

Of course, the CA bunch had better be there. ALL of you!!! :whip: :rant:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am all set with my flight,hotel and seminars. I will say it just wont the same without Leeann,Ryan and Amanda! I am sure you guys are bummed as well. There will be lots of pictures posted I am sure. 
I was also wondering if Henry would come with Beth as well....then we could say when pigs fly!!!!! He sure is one popular pig!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Not that I ever said I was going for sure, but I have been trying to go but as it turns out I won't be going to National this year either. As some of you know, we have just bought an apartment and money will be tight for the next few months. If I could have found a cheap flight it might have worked out but all the flights are currently around $400 and way too expensive right now. I also don't think I can do a last minute trip with my business just starting and everything...

I will miss seeing you all, though I'm not as cool as Leeann with her suite or Amanda and Ryan with Nugget.  I hope everyone else has a great time, though! Drink some wine for me!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Carolina, I thought you'd be able to come!!  I will miss you! We had some great conversations back in Chicago and I was looking forward to those again. Well, new ones of course, but you know what I mean. LOL 

As to Nugget, we still have Ann and really, we all know who loves Nugget most anyway. Poor Gavin.

Lina, you don't have enough airmiles to get a free trip??


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marija (my wife) is part of a bridal party that weekend! Ughhh... I would have loved to go.. (especially since its in Sanfran...) Next year!

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Well Nugget may just make an appearance and go home with someone new this year!

Leeann - Please tell your boss to book the suite in my name and I'll make sure everyone has a good time.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Well Nugget may just make an appearance and go home with someone new this year!

Leeann - Please tell your boss to book the suite in my name and I'll make sure everyone has a good time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> Well Nugget may just make an appearance and go home with someone new this year!


Ann- since you have had him a year, I think it is time you share!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, that's what we want Ann: your sloppy seconds! LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's lonely Kimberly, he's been kept in a box all this time. Bless his heart!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh poor little Nugget....who will the lucky player be this year????? This shall be fun!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm scared now....... really scared!!! :bolt:

Ryan, that is really too bad! You guys will be missed. You were the token male forum member at these things. Now what are we doing to do???


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG, are we going to have to start a list, "Who ISN'T going to Nationals?"? I'm so disappointed you all won't be able to make it! I believe Carole too is going to be in Hawaii. :Cry:

Amanda, I remember once one of our new hires called her first day from jail and said she needed her first day off...LOL
Congrats on your new job!

Beverly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> First, the really great new is I have a job starting in the fall. The really bad news is I won't be going to National as I have in service days before it starts.
> 
> SAD ME


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I just saw this!!!! Then you need to renegotiate that dang contract.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I just saw this!!!! Then you need to renegotiate that dang contract.


 Teacher in Service Day needed :eyebrows:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

When is the deadline for registering? I am not able to register yet, because of a possible conflict in schedule.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Not that I ever said I was going for sure, but I have been trying to go but as it turns out I won't be going to National this year either.


Carolina, noooooooo! So sad.  I will miss you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julia, I would love to finally meet you!! I hope you can make it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj,

I am looking forward to meeting you too and will definitely make it, I just don't know which days yet. That's why I wanted to know if/when there is a deadline for registering, do you know????


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

No clue, sorry !


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you want to know the deadline, you should probably go to the link for the registration and snag Connie's email address on it and ask her. She's the one in charge of registration and has been amazingly proactive at answering questions (even before asked sometimes!). I started to fill out my registration and got distracted and she dropped me a note two days later asking if I needed help with anything. Impressive.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too!! I did the same thing! Got distracted at work while filling it out and she graciously emailed me to be sure I did not need help! I am all registered and just cannot wait!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, I will drop her an email.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*DOGS THAT ARE NOT ENTERED IN THE SHOW ARE NOT ALLOWED TO ATTEND THE HCA NATIONAL SPECIALTY. THIS IS AN AKC RULE.*


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I am sooo excited!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I thought for sure I was going to Nationals this year, but it's just not in the cards for me. But, I already told EVERYONE that there will be no excuses next year. NC is too close not to go, and they can do without me for a few days. So, you all better be there next year so I can meet you all.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh that's too bad, Michele! Next year is a long way off for me, but I'm sure I'll find a way to go too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Michele - I am so disappointed you wont be there!!! But I def. will be there next year!

ARe you sure I cant tempt you with a puppy??? I think I will be bringing Colby to National this year.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Laurie.

So glad to hear you will be bringing Colby-make sure you register him for the Rescue Parade. Rom said to tell Auntie Laurie since he is not coming now she has another pupster to walk in the parade.

Frannie and Rom will be staying in MO this year-I just can't drive and can't fly three dogs. I have thought about Frannie but I just can't put her in a bag and fly her-no non stops and just too stressful for her.

Miss Paige has decided that she will be attending Nationals with me-does not want mom to be without a "kid" but of the three she is the best behaved so we can join in the parties you'll are having.

Can't wait to see everyone. I have changed my time frame and will be coming into CA on Sat-the 31st. Hope to do some sightseeing (even with Paige) before the Nationals start.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey everyone, did you know the Specialty show is only 5 weeks away? Have you all booked your plane tickets? How about your hotel room? Have you sent in your registrations? Have you decided which dog to bring? Have you figured out that perfect RAFFLE/AUCTION donation?????

WELL, these people have done all that!!

Claudie Parrish has donated a KINDLE!!
Elaine Cirimele has donated a heated puppy mat and a folding platform cart!!
Shirley Taylor donated a Potty Park!!
Maggie Myers donated Dog Strollers!!
Sally Minton has donated a Coach tote bag!!
The HCA trophy fund and donors donated two very nice silver platters!!
Gail Bryce and Julie Vogel have donated a Nambe Sante Fe Chip and Dip set!!
We also have dog beds, wine, books, videos, leads, bows, grooming supplies, ex pens, Mary Kay, purses, cutting boards, TNT and Dog World Subscriptions, Subscriptions to the new online Havanese magazine www.havanesebreed.com, custom artwork of your dog, etc....

So, what we are planning this year is to have a silent auction table set up during Registration on Wednesday and all day Thursday during the Regional Specialty show. We'll close the auction just prior to BIS Thursday. This Silent Auction will have a few items on the table.....then Friday night we're planning the Raffle and Live Auction.

ARE YOU EXCITED YET???????? There is still time to send your raffle/auction donations to California and trust me, the more we have the more fun it will be!! Nothing is too big or too small. 

Looking for ward to seeing you all!!!

Thanks so much to those that have already donated! I hope you all know how much you are appreciated!

Kathy
www.amblerhavanese.com


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm excited already!!! 5 weeks, huh? I guess we'd better start planning a few things. Ralph and I are adding two nights to our stay, returning home Tues., the 10th. Does anyone have any sugg'ns as to where we can go, and what we can do? He'll be playing tourist a few times while I'm busy with the show and "my peeps" and will be with the rest of us for dinners and evening events, as well as popping in to see the dogs ringside, but what are other spouses planning on doing?

We're thinking about going to Napa valley.... I guess he and I will have to decide soon if we're going to book a hotel for those two extra nights! lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Marj,
There is so much to do you wouldn't have enough days to do it all. The "must do's" would be:
Fisherman's Wharf
Ride a cable car
Ghirardelli square
Scoma's restaurant if still there
Lombard street
Golden Gate park
Golden Gate bridge
Pier 39
Alcatraz
Chinatown
The Cannery
Embarcadero Center
Muir Woods which is over the Golden Gate Bridge - Sausalito
Driving a little distance you can:
go to Napa
Monterey/Carmel


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

marjrc said:


> I'm excited already!!! 5 weeks, huh? I guess we'd better start planning a few things. Ralph and I are adding two nights to our stay, returning home Tues., the 10th. Does anyone have any sugg'ns as to where we can go, and what we can do?


Marj:

Well, I can think of one REALLY FUN thing to add to your "must do" list. :biggrin1: Our local playgroup is throwing a celebratory picnic and playdate on Sunday morning, August 8th. Anyone who will still be in town is invited. Here's a link to more info: http://ilnk.me/Events Can't wait to finally meet you!!!

____________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Marj,
> There is so much to do you wouldn't have enough days to do it all. The "must do's" would be:
> Fisherman's Wharf
> Ride a cable car
> ...


Thanks for the S.F. tips, Kathy! I've been there before and Ralph twice. While I'm busy in San Mateo, he'll no doubt do more in San Fran so we're looking into going elsewhere once the National is over. We've driven south along the coast once, which was spectacular!

Any other ideas?

Tracy, what a great idea for those still in the area after the weekend! It sounds like loads of fun, but I'll have to see what hubby's plans are. Too bad we didn't have our dogs with us, but just for that play date! lol


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Thanks for the S.F. tips, Kathy! I've been there before and Ralph twice. While I'm busy in San Mateo, he'll no doubt do more in San Fran so we're looking into going elsewhere once the National is over. We've driven south along the coast once, which was spectacular!
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Tracy, what a great idea for those still in the area after the weekend! It sounds like loads of fun, but I'll have to see what hubby's plans are. Too bad we didn't have our dogs with us, but just for that play date! lol


Drive North to Bodega Bay
http://www.bodegabay.com/index.shtml


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Tracy - I sure wish you were having your even on the Sunday before, since I am coming earlier - but my flight is on that sunday morning to come home :Cry: 

Turns out I will NOT be bringing Colby as the cost is way too much. So he will be staying home with his foster brother and sisters. 

Pat - now I DONT have an pup to walk in the parade:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh Tracy - I sure wish you were having your even on the Sunday before, since I am coming earlier - but my flight is on that sunday morning to come home :Cry:
> 
> Turns out I will NOT be bringing Colby as the cost is way too much. So he will be staying home with his foster brother and sisters.
> 
> Pat - now I DONT have an pup to walk in the parade:Cry::Cry::Cry:


Laurie you deserve a float of your own at that parade (you are the rescue angel):grouphug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj - Russian River Valley is beautiful and lots of fun if you're into wine. We loved it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You are so funny Sally! Believe me - there are many people who do a Lot more than I do for these babies!! That parade is a tear jerker and I was hoping to be walking someone around so I could think about walking and not crying - LOL 

I am so looking forward to this trip!!


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

marjrc said:


> Tracy, what a great idea for those still in the area after the weekend! It sounds like loads of fun, but I'll have to see what hubby's plans are. Too bad we didn't have our dogs with us, but just for that play date! lol


Marj:

You're welcome with or without your dogs!  The location is near some great sightseeing if you decide to come.

I also wanted to Sausalito to your list of sightseeing suggestions. It's a beautiful seaside town that's just across the Golden Gate Bridge from SF. Lots of art galleries, shops, restaurants, etc. and very walkable.

____________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Laurief said:


> Oh Tracy - I sure wish you were having your even on the Sunday before, since I am coming earlier - but my flight is on that sunday morning to come home :Cry:


Laurie:

I'm so sorry you'll miss the picnic. I guess I'll have to post lots of pics so you can at least feel like you were there! hoto: Hopefully we can get together the weekend before (i.e. when you are in town)? DM me and we can work out details.

____________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Ann and Sally! Ralph and I are looking into Bodega Bay and the vineyards in the Russian River Valley. Looks good! 

Ann, when are you and Gavin flying out? Helen, how about you and Eddy? I'm just curious as to what others are doing either before or after the Hav events.

Tracy, I visited Sausalito back in 97 and just loved it! Hubby will be touring the city, so we'll drive away from it for the two days we have.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj-I think we arrive on Wednesday and leave on Sunday.

There's an amazing B&B that we stayed at, it's called The Farmhouse Inn and I can't recommend it highly enough. Totally luxurious, amazing food, lovely people, and they even put warm chocolate chip cookies in your room! They'll make winery reservations for you, pack you a picnic, whatever you want. The rooms are beautiful and the bathrooms amazing! Totally romantic and just perfect. 
http://www.farmhouseinn.com/


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Laurief,

Since neither one of us will have our kids for the Rescue Parade we can stand and cry together.

And since I told you that you could take Rommy man around for me & he is not going I would love it if you took Paige around the ring in the Parade of Champions. She does walk much better than Roman-she likes to make sure everyone sees her-LOL.I will even pack her "bling" lead just so she has something special to walk on.What do you say??

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Pat, that is so sweet of you!! I would be honored to do that for you, but don't you want that honor??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Marj-I think we arrive on Wednesday and leave on Sunday.
> 
> There's an amazing B&B that we stayed at, it's called The Farmhouse Inn and I can't recommend it highly enough. Totally luxurious, amazing food, lovely people, and they even put warm chocolate chip cookies in your room! They'll make winery reservations for you, pack you a picnic, whatever you want. The rooms are beautiful and the bathrooms amazing! Totally romantic and just perfect.
> http://www.farmhouseinn.com/


It looks lovely, Ann! Wow. Also WAY over our budget! LOL Sally, we've been thinking about going to Bodega Bay and going up the coast to get there and then into the vineyards for a visit. It looks really nice. Thank you for your suggestions, everyone.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, after reading through this thread again...who or what is Nugget????:gossip:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

and two more questions

are people wearing red boas again this year?

if we sign up for reserve seating are forum members trying to sit together-if so do you request it on the registration?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj - We stayed there when we were on our honeymoon so we technically didn't have a budget, we didn't go completely crazy but wanted to stay in places we'd remember and it was so worth every penny! Gavin even arranged for me to have a massage one morning and then we went wine tasting. Lovely!

Jocelyn - You'll find out who/what Nugget is when you get there. I doubt you'll be disappointed! What's your room number?:laugh:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Ann,
Hmmmmm... sounds mysterious...and a little scary! Do you already have a room number? 

How about the boas? Don't know if I can find mine-haven't used it since Richmond.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jocelyn- Don't trust Ann or Marj infact, I would get their room numbers and just give them to each other


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amanda and Ryan are the troublemakers! You have nothing to worry about with me and Marj. :angel: Right Marj?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know- I think I'm leaning towards believing Amanda :suspicious:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have you MET Amanda?:laugh:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, and Amanda's VERY sweet :wink:
I've also met Marj- which is what makes me suspicious
and I haven't met YOU-but I've heard stories.......:eyebrows:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Uh oh, as usual my reputation proceeds me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LMBO !! Ah well, Jocelyn, you are just going to have to wait until Aug.  And what do you mean *"I've also met Marj- which is what makes me suspicious" * ??? You can't be thinking of me! :angel:

Ann, we will need to meet before the others get there. Just PM me your room # once you get it. It might be a good idea for us to kick Gavin and Ralph out of the hotel for that meeting too. Just saying......

RED BOAS ARE A MUST !!! Heck yeah!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL- looking forward to actually meeting you ! 
Marj- see, you're already plotting!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sounds good Marj, I'll bring Sandi with me.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Sounds good Marj, I'll bring Sandi with me.


Where do I get my red boa? You can kick back in my room, no guys just me there.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok Jocelyn how much do you want to know. I do believe there are some pics flying around too. I am soo excited to see you again Jocelyn. When are you flying in? I am flying in on Tuesday and leaving late on sunday. I dont have my red boas either. Beverly or Dana are you guys making name tags again this year? I cant believe it is next month. I dont know who is worse Marj,Amanda or Ann......mmmm.....!!!! We all will HAVA blast!!!!! Just wish some of the usual people were cominig!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Laurief:

I have been able to take Miss Paige around the ring at the last two Specials so of course I would love to have you take her.

Now I just have to get something written up and sent to Hannah so she knows Paige will be taking part in the parade.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be coming in late Tuesday and leaving early Sunday. It will be fun to see everyone again! and meet lots of new people,too. I'll look for my red boa-I know it's around here somewhere!!!! 
PS- I know where there will be PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!
My DH has agreed to let me go to the Nationals on one condition-that I can't bring a puppy back with me  ....at least not one for me!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

hartman studio said:


> My DH has agreed to let me go to the Nationals on one condition-that I can't bring a puppy back with me  ....at least not one for me!


Then bring it for HIM!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Ann, we will need to meet before the others get there. Just PM me your room # once you get it. It might be a good idea for us to kick Gavin and Ralph out of the hotel for that meeting too. Just saying......


Is this another private meeting in the giant bath tub or involving dancing on the bar. I also was not seen in the elevator holding a blow up doll  Just saying... I am looking more and more innocent!

Don't make me share pictures- MUAHAHAHAHA!

I am so jealous of everyone right now. If my furlough involves any of those days or can... I want to go!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You WERE the one in the elevator with the blow up doll!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw some crazies in the elevator carrying a blow up doll! I couldn't believe those people!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You saw your reflection in the mirror, you nut!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

wow-this just gets better and better!!

Not to change the subject..but, thought I'd post a couple of pictures of the handpainted silk scarves I painted and am donating to the HRI reception auction on Thursday night. The first is a Hav-a-Heart silk scarf. 
The second is one of the new silk purse scarves I am painting. these are small little scarves meant to be tied onto a purse strap-great for all those people who don't normally wear a scarf!! Let me know what you think of that idea. Purse in the photo is not included in the auction-just the scarf. Do you think the Hav looks a little like Sally's Oliver?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Pat, If you are sure - I would be THRILLED!!! Miss Paige, we are gonna "do the walk" Cant wait to see her and give her a big kiss! 
Jocelyn, we appeared to be calm and collected in Richmond - when the others went to Chicago last year is when all he** broke loose! Search for last years pictures - you will see


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are beautiful Jocelyn!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think those are soo cool. You have such a talent with painting.
Last year I had pink and purple hair this year I have a few surprises as well. I am not sure if I am going to add a color I mean I will be in California...anything goes there!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> wow-this just gets better and better!!
> 
> Not to change the subject..but, thought I'd post a couple of pictures of the handpainted silk scarves I painted and am donating to the HRI reception auction on Thursday night. The first is a Hav-a-Heart silk scarf.
> The second is one of the new silk purse scarves I am painting. these are small little scarves meant to be tied onto a purse strap-great for all those people who don't normally wear a scarf!! Let me know what you think of that idea. Purse in the photo is not included in the auction-just the scarf. Do you think the Hav looks a little like Sally's Oliver?


Yes but please send me one of each so I can tell for sure 
I'll even send you back a photo of Oliver with the scarf and purse


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL This is going to be fun!! Sandi, we might just have to hang out in your room once in a while. 

Jocelyn, those are very nice scarves! I love the idea of a shorter purse scarf and think it's adorable.

No pink or purple hair for me. I'll leave that to you, Megan. lol


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*WELCOME TO SAN FRANCISCO!!!*

Hurry up HavviePeople! Me and my big dog buddies are ready and waiting for you to come to our beautiful city! Please bring cake! Love, Lola


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Anne - You better be there! Are you bringing Lola or will she be staying home with her big dog friends?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

The little Princess will be hanging with Doodle Mafia while I am at Nationals. Thankfully!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Hurry up HavviePeople! Me and my big dog buddies are ready and waiting for you to come to our beautiful city! Please bring cake! Love, Lola


 HEY LOLA WE GO TO CRISSY ALL THE TIME TOO! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE SOON!
OLIVER AND COMET


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Lola, if I could I'd bring you the biggest cake you ever saw!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> wow-this just gets better and better!!
> 
> Not to change the subject..but, thought I'd post a couple of pictures of the handpainted silk scarves I painted and am donating to the HRI reception auction on Thursday night. The first is a Hav-a-Heart silk scarf.
> The second is one of the new silk purse scarves I am painting. these are small little scarves meant to be tied onto a purse strap-great for all those people who don't normally wear a scarf!! Let me know what you think of that idea. Purse in the photo is not included in the auction-just the scarf. Do you think the Hav looks a little like Sally's Oliver?


The scarves are Beautiful, seeing Smarty is such a fan of Oliver send her the scarf and she can decide if it looks like him, then it can be sent by the very dependable mail, I'm sure it will be there for the auction.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

But Sally's supposed to BID on it at the auction!! Remember it's for a good cause!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Yesterday was an exciting day for me. I had thoughts of the National all day. One month from the 4th of July!, we will be at the National watching Havanese do Agility, going to seminars on ?health issues, ?grooming, ?handling. We will be meeting new people at the Meet and Greet and rubbing elbows with the Board Members. Then the fabulous fireworks last night reminded me of a visit to San Francisco, eating dinner on Pier 39 with my boyfriend, and being surprised and delighted by the best fireworks I have ever seen being displayed right in front of us in the bay! That brought memories of other visits to the area, and going to see the giant redwood trees, traveling down highway 1 and viewing the vast ocean and shoreline, riding a cable car, visiting Haight Ashbery(sp) and remembering what I heard it was like in the 70's, driving to San Jose and touring the unusual Winchester Mansion, visiting Gherideli Square and China Town.

Today, a vacation day from work, I am thinking about the Regionals, Junior competition, Obedience and Rally. And the HRI Reception is always so much fun. All only 1 month from today. It's a bit scary for me, worrying about if I have all the plans completed, and what might I have forgotten. But mostly, I can't wait for you to see our great welcome bags and what's in them.

If you haven't registered yet, please do so. The Hotel will need final counts in just over 2 weeks from now. We need to finalize plans and rooms, and that is all contingent on counts. The on line registration is easy and takes only a few minutes. I can't wait to see old friends, and make new friends. Please feel free to cross post this to all Havanese fanciers, and let's plan to have the best of times. The registration link is www.regonline.com/hca_national_2010

nona dietrich
GINGERBRED HAVANESE
612 827 5330
__._,_.___


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Booking my flight today-got a rental car set up- room has been booked for months-getting so excited about going-and a little worried that Paige will hate the flight.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Miss Paige said:


> Booking my flight today-got a rental car set up- room has been booked for months-getting so excited about going-and a little worried that Paige will hate the flight.
> 
> Pat (humom to)
> Miss Paige
> ...


Pat, I can't wait to see you. Paige will probably sleep the whole way, they all do it seems.

Kathy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> But Sally's supposed to BID on it at the auction!! Remember it's for a good cause!


I think Smarty wants to bid too! :eyebrows:


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

I will be going after all! ) Dogless as well as last year (long way from CA to Guatemala, and I'm saving them for the FL circuit next year). But I can't wait to be there. I met some great people last year, I hope to get to meet more of you this year. )


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is great that you will be coming Ana!!! It sounds like there is soooo much to do. Kathy I cant wait to see whats in the goody bags. Starting to figure out what to where here before long. I am person that packs ahead so I know exactly what I have and everything. What will the weather be like there? Its hot and humid here. Just wondering. I will definatly bring a sweatshirt because the hotel is usually cool. Oh my I cant wait to see all my old friends and make new ones!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> That is great that you will be coming Ana!!! It sounds like there is soooo much to do. Kathy I cant wait to see whats in the goody bags. Starting to figure out what to where here before long. I am person that packs ahead so I know exactly what I have and everything. What will the weather be like there? Its hot and humid here. Just wondering. I will definatly bring a sweatshirt because the hotel is usually cool. Oh my I cant wait to see all my old friends and make new ones!!!!


SF area weather really varies


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ana, I'm so happy you'll be coming after all! Can't wait to see you there!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

SO excited!! Ana, it will be great to see you once again.  Megan, if you are going to visit SF itself, it can be quite cool at times. I checked out weather.com http://www.weather.com/weather/monthly/USCA0987 and the average high is around 70F, so not that warm! There are exceptions of course, but be prepared. San Mateo's avg. high is a few degrees more.

Bring your cameras and extra batteries, everyone! Your red boas too, good walking shoes, lozenges for the throat due to all the yakking you'll do, and extra cash to buy things from HRI and to enjoy the fun at the auctions/raffles, as well as getting more tickets for the Quilt Draw !


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have been saving up my money and have been very proud of myself.....cant wait to shop and bid at the auctions....hey did I tell ya that I am excited!!!


----------



## cory (Feb 7, 2010)

*Agility schedule?*

I checked the events schedule for the National Specialty show and discovered that agility is slotted for Wednesday, August 4. Does anyone one know what time or where the agility will take place? Thanks.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on what to bring. I heard it can be windy in SF, for those that decide to visit during their stay. Throat lozenges, now THAT is a great idea - I NEVER thought of that! LOL I was initially planning on bringing my laptop to be able to communicate with people on the forum during our stay but it seems the hotel charges for internet use.  So that's out... Booo! So I can see where the RED boas will come in handy.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't believe they charge for internet! Wow!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

cory said:


> I checked the events schedule for the National Specialty show and discovered that agility is slotted for Wednesday, August 4. Does anyone one know what time or where the agility will take place? Thanks.


Usually a schedule comes out as the show gets closer. It should have all the info for you. I'll try to remember to post it here when I see it.


----------



## cory (Feb 7, 2010)

*schedule*

Thank you. More information about the schedule will be helpful.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Janizona said:


> I can't believe they charge for internet! Wow!


Yes but they do say they that Internet is "available" in the room, but reading Trip Advisor and the reviews I found people complained about being charged for internet usage on a daily basis! Needless to say my laptop will be staying here in Canada. The RED Boas will be the only way for me to find anyone and for others to find me... Sigh


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

iA tentative schedule is posted on the HCA web site. Here's a link.

http://www.havanese2010.com/the-tentative-schedule-of-events/

I think the final schedule has been published as well.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

When it says registration is that for those of us who have to pick up our goody bags?


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

whitBmom said:


> When it says registration is that for those of us who have to pick up our goody bags?


YES! Even if you just want a goodie bag, you have to register. They will not give one to you unless you are registered. The registration will also get you a name tag. Don't forget to sign up for the HRI reception (its free but they would like to know how many are attending!) or any of the other functions. Some are free, some are not. The boxed lunches are a great convenience as it can get pretty pricey eating at the restaurant.

So everyone - REGISTER!! Deadline is I think tomorrow....?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Helen, even if you had use of your laptop, those attending aren't going to be on their laptops all the time. The best way to contact other forum members is to hunt them down (the boas are a definite help!) and then ask them their room #. I did that the past two yrs. and made a list for myself. That way, I could call them when I was in my room and see what they were up to and if I could crash whatever it was they were doing! See? Always thinking.... :evil:

Who else on here is taking the Dr. Dodd's Thyroid seminar? I'm going, it's from 1-5 Wed. 

Janet, hubby and I are signed up for all the evening events. They're fun!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

whitBmom said:


> When it says registration is that for those of us who have to pick up our goody bags?


In fact, you can't get a goodie bag UNLESS you register.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Live feed and video*

Here is the link to see the live feed during national and also to order video of the ENTIRE event.

Here is the link... http://www.showdogvideopros.com/Havanese.html


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Now I am getting excited-one week from today at this time I will be boarding a plane heading for CA-both Frannie & I will be on Rescue Remedy-I HATE TO FLY. 

I have a SUV waiting-don't want a car in CA since I have not driven one in years-don't want to learn how to redrive a car in that traffic-

Have the days before the Nationals start mapped out-I checked and dogs are allowed in Yosemite on the paved paths-Ms Frannie is going to be quite the sightseer-LOL

Pat
Miss Paige-who will be mad at me for months if not years since she is being left home
Mr Roman-who could care less as long as he does not have to get in "THE BAG"
Ms Frannie-who thinks Mom is NUTS for taking her along.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Pat,
I thought you were bringing Paige?? Do you need anything once you get here?


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*Schedule of events*

Attached is the schedule.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Kathy,

I decided to leave the PRINCESS at home-this trip is for Frannie. I want her to take part in the Rescue Parade-and get a ribbon-Paige will have lots (I hope) of Nationals to go to and with Frannie and her age we just don't know how many more she will be making-I am call this The Memory Trip-Fisherman's Wharf-Yosemite-Napa Valley and anything else I can fit in.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

